# The tallest building in your city 100 years ago



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

The tallest skyscraper in Vancouver in 1916 is the Sun Tower, a 17 storey 82 m (269 ft) Beaux-Arts building.

When it was completed in 1912, it was called the World Building and was the tallest building in the British Empire at 82 m (269 ft), surpassing the previous record-holder, the Dominion Building located just around the corner.

The tower is capped by a Beaux-Arts dome and cupola. The structure of the tower is steel, which is dominantly clad in a combination of terracotta tiles and rusticated brickwork.


Sun Tower - 1918/2011 by Jeremy, on Flickr


Sun Tower by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


N/S by Brian Campbell, on Flickr


Sun Tower by Iain Rose, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Not 100 years ago 
In Milan, the tallest skyscraper (once completed) was Torre Pirelli (127 m, 32 floors), designed by Giò Ponti and Pier Luigi Nervi. 
Torre Pirelli was the tallest skyscraper in EU from 1958 to 1966. Torre Pirelli was the inspiration for the design of other towers around the world, like the Met Life Building in NYC.









http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-2/Palazzo-Pirelli/i-k6QXCGR/A








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-2/Palazzo-Pirelli/i-MmTWJqt/A








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-2/Palazzo-Pirelli/i-pLWCMwF/A


















il Pirellone by Sergio S.

However, the tallest building (not a skyscraper) in the city was the Cathedral (108 m).
The construction work began in 1386 and took nearly six centuries to complete some few parts. 
It is the 2nd largest church in Italy after Saint Peter's Basilica in Rome and the 3rd in the world.









http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/post/127810807719/piazza-duomo


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Lambertikirche 1887, tallest building in Oldenburg to this day at 91m.









credit: Alt-Oldenburg


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

100 years ago in 1916 the tallest building in LA was the A.G. Bartlett Building.

We had a height restriction that was started in 1904 which prevented buildings from building above 150 feet which is why the majority of buildings in the Historic Core all have a similar height. This building in particular was 190 feet. It was 14 floors.

Doesn't look like it in the image but there was 2 floors that were set back from the facade eave above the 12th floor.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Atlanta: Candler Building 240 feet (73m)










Boston: Custom House Tower 496 feet (151m)










Chicago: Montgomery Ward Building 394 feet (120m)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Leipzig*

*New City Hall (Neues Rathaus) | 115m | built 1905*


Neues Rathaus Leipzig by SabineausL, auf Flickr


Neues Rathaus, Leipzig by Max, auf Flickr



*Monument to the Battle of the Nations (Völkerschlachtdenkmal) | 91m | built 1913*

Leipzig, Völkerschlachtdenkmal by Jörg-Peter Junk, auf Flickr

Not quite 100 years

*First highrise building | Krochhochhaus | 43m | built 1927/28*

Goethestraße 1-6.Königsbau, Krochhochhaus.Geschäfte: Kaufhaus Bamberger & Hertz, Cafe´und Konditorei Corso, Jul. Heinrich Zimmermann.Litfaßsäule und Pferdefuhrwerke, zahlreiche Passanten by Stadtgeschichte Leipzig, auf Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Sergiev Posad*


*Bell tower| 88m | Built 1768*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3640837/


*Сivil building| 15m | Built 1913 * 









http://www.vperedsp.ru/newspaper/journalists/girlin/?ID=16559



*Moscow*

*The Cathedral of Christ the Savior | 103,5m | Built 1883*








http://www.vm.ru/news/2015/06/03/hram-kotorij-postroil-ton-288253.html?isajax=true&print=true


Сivil building

*Niernsee House | ~ 45m | Built 1913*









http://liveinmsk.ru/places/a-192.html









http://marinni.dreamwidth.org/tag/дом+нирнзее+тверская+улица+пушкинская+пл?style=light


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

For London, it was St. Paul's Cathedral, at 111 metres / 365 feet high. Completed in 1710, it was the tallest structure in London for 229 years until it was surpassed by the chimneys of Battersea Power Station in 1939. 

Still a promient London landmark to this day!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

NYC - The Woolworth Building. Completed in 1913 241 meters tall [the world's tallest skyscraper discounting Tour Eiffel].


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

Around 100 years ago, this was the tallest building in Kuala Lumpur (which was back then a British colony). _The Federal Secretariat. _










http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu270/taurus64/KLGovtOfficesLate19Century.jpg


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

The Metropolitan cathedral of Mexico City
67m
1813













In Mexico
Toniná Achropolis
75m
4th Century


----------



## airpix84 (Sep 4, 2015)

In Verona since XI Century is Torre dei Lamberti, in the second square of the city, Piazza Erbe.


----------

